# A Flower for all the ladies on the GoPitbull website!



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Heres a flower to all the ladies. I took this picture I like it!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That is very pretty!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That was sweet thank you! I love flowers they are so beautiful and this one is gorgeous.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Well its already been goin down hill for a little while


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL Awwwwwww Arent you so nice!!!!:hug: 
Roses are so pretty!!! I really love the way that they look and smell....


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

awwww!!! how sweet!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!! 

Thank You!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*i picked it to take Desent pics for yall*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That flower is so beautiful! You sure do know how to make a girl feel good. I have been down lately it is another christmas without my mama. I miss her so much. So thank you for the smile.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Your very welcome! Ive been down this season too. But it makes me happy knowin that i brightened your day a bit. Good for the soul :cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks GGBman!!!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are awsome pictures! Do you do photography for a living or just for fun?


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Just fun. I love it though, been reading as much as i can to get better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow those are really nice!


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks For The Flowers, Just To Bad We Have To Imagine What They Smell Like. Photographey Is One Of My Hobbies As Well. But I Seem To Do More Of People. I Do Weddings, Senior Portraits, Etc.. 
You Really Seem To Have An Eye For It. Again Thanks


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks velvet I do Life mostly. I love pictures, good pictures. This is my Friends lil girl. Her whole outfit matched so i just had to take pictures of her. You could even use this pic for a christmas card for grandma


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*Heres more good pics*

Heres her again in the leaves









Heres my lizard Jethro


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

velvet said:


> Thanks For The Flowers, Just To Bad We Have To Imagine What They Smell Like. Photographey Is One Of My Hobbies As Well. But I Seem To Do More Of People. I Do Weddings, Senior Portraits, Etc..
> You Really Seem To Have An Eye For It. Again Thanks


And just to let you know they smelled wonderful very fragrant strain


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow...

You are really good. That is a beautiful little girl, love what you named your lizard, and I have the same chess set!!!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks you like that name? I do i had on a jethro tull shirt one day and it stuck. Are you a chess player? And that lil girl is soo smart her name is Stacia. 
Heres a few different pics. i like playin with lighting and texture


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love your lizard Jethro is a cool name. What kind of lizard is he and have you raised him from a baby?

I really want to get another camera I had a Minotal 6000i but it went to heck some how got moisture in it. I want another so bad I love photography and I just can't take good pictures with the little digital one I have.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah ive had him since he was lil. Hes a Black throated monitor. i got a couple videos of me feeding him if you see.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That would be cool if you could post them. My son wants lizzards I told he had to wait until we had wood heat as the electicity has gone out every winter since we moved here.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*Here ya go*

This one i call still kickin




Wood burnin stoves smell soo good with oak burnin. I like fat lighter too. Im sorry to hear ya juice keeps goin out


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

I hope i aint coming off as a lil on the sweet side for postin all these pics of flowers now! Its the Colors Duke the colors. But i like vibrant colorful things. And flowers dont move either! Im bout to get a pick of a BLUE poinsetta(sp) Very odd lookin.

who called me a 








lol j/p


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that it is nice that you see the beauty of the flower and that you take its picture. I believe that that is more manly than sayin that it is just a flower but secretly wanting to take it's picture. 

Cool videos!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

TheGingerBreadman said:


> Thanks you like that name? I do i had on a jethro tull shirt one day and it stuck. Are you a chess player? And that lil girl is soo smart her name is Stacia.
> Heres a few different pics. i like playin with lighting and texture
> [
> 
> I like to play chess, but I'm not that great. I get lucky and win every now and then. You any good @ it?


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah i play, im pretty good at it, i mean i win sum i lose sum, but i never get my butt handed to me. I can say i win more than i lose though, but i dont play WAY over my head either. I play locals and what not. People will come over and see my board sittin out and ask "you play" but half the time they will know HOW to play but wont know how to play good. I swear the last two games i done played the folks didnt know what castling was and swore up and down i was cheatin! :stick: i havent played with a good player in a while, though. I dont dig on the speed or 3D thing either.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Castling, that's something I haven't done in a while. I played a lot when I was younger with a few people, but I'm not around a lot of people who can play. And, I'm not that good, but I like it. I'd be better if I could get more practice. Can't play by myself cause I get mad when I lose!!! :stupid:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

You have a knack for taking pics!!!! You brought out alot of prettiness in the flowers...


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Why Thank you! I like to hear that. I startin to get an eye for it. Im glad you all like my pictures!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Look wha Santa brought me!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are cool. You going to pursue a career in photography perhaps?


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

lol that sounds like dream! I would love that!!! anything national geographic, porn, if i could get paid to take beautifil pics id be a VERY happy man.  i have no school knowledge of photography, just what the anti-christ(internet) provides!  Im a welder, I LOVE it too! Its an art to me. But fabrication is what im mostly talkin about, cause work is still work and work sucks. i like making deer stands, trailors, grills, a rig to turn a forklift into a cherry picker, anything! i like to build with my hands. ive built a steel doll house! lol thats enough about welding i can get goin it. lol i can get goin on alot subjects! this is quit the thread  do you think it might be worth a shot though?


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I think you could have agreat career with photoghraphy. You should put together a calander for 2008 maybe even 2 one of flowers and one of pitbulls. I would try it what do you have to loose. Nothing as far as I see it. I love you pictures.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

TheGingerBreadman said:


> ... anything national geographic, *porn,* if i could get paid to take beautifil pics id be a VERY happy man.


:rofl:



TheGingerBreadman said:


> ... do you think it might be worth a shot though?


Yes. Go for it. Maybe start by taking a class at your local community college.


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

You like that huh? Women make great subjects :thumbsup: 


But yeah when i was goin to weldin school this girl i knew was goin to the photography class there and i used to talk to her bout photography. I definately would love to take that course. I love learning


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

All i can say "Naked Men" Whos in???:hammer:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

pantera2006 said:


> All i can say "Naked Men" Whos in???:hammer:


:cheers:



TheGingerBreadman said:


> But yeah when i was goin to weldin school this girl i knew was goin to the photography class there and i used to talk to her bout photography. I definately would love to take that course. I love learning


Soooo go on the website and find out when the next course starts. oke:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

OH, my!!! :hammer:


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Aight ill post sum of me "in all my glory" lol J/P


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahahahhahaha That would be a gas!!!!!:cop: But could get ya in trouble!!!:roll:


----------

